# Canadian Breed build



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm lining Bill up for a Tele build, woo hoo!

http://www.canadianbreed.com/

Here's the inspiration...

Fender Japan Official Site

It's going to be a chambered mahogany body,
maple neck with a rosewood board.

First, the pickups. 
I'm thinking Classic Filter'trons, as on the example guitar.

Next is the bridge.
It'll be a six saddle, hardtail.
I prefer the American Deluxe Fender saddles, opposed to the standard bent steel saddles.

Next, would be the construction.
I can go with a routed core, top and bottom caps,
or a bottom rout with a cap. I'm thinking of the latter.

The colour I was thinking of initially, was transparent white with matching headstock.
Just the heastock would be done though, leaving the back of the neck tung oiled.
My thinking now though, is a transparent (or solid, if that's what I have to do) Pelham blue.
Black heastock in that case. The body will be double bound in black in either case.

The biggest differences from the example guitar would be:
black pickguard, chrome pups and hardware.

Bill mentioned that if I were to go with a white blonde on the mahogany, 
it would be a touch darker than what's depicted.

Thanks!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Your young enough to go with the white blond. It will darken to a beautiful vintage colour as the years go by. Just remember, you have to eat right and definitely no smoking. You have to live long enough for the the guitar to reach maturity. The bonus is, you don't have to buy a relic'd guitar. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

That's gonna look savage!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

b-nads said:


> That's gonna look savage!


Thanks man, I can't wait. It's like Christmas Eve now!

My build got bumped up. 
Initially, Bill wasn't going to be able to start until the end of the summer and three months to complete.
Another customer is waiting on funding, so I slid into that spot. Yay!

He's working on the neck now and will be picking up the rest of the wood and hardware soon.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Good luck man, a custom built guitar like that should be a beautiful thing.

I can't help you with much but I would prefer a bottom routed out with the top added on. Just seems like there would be one more joint then that isn't glued together.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, a two piece is what Bill will be building.

This guitar will check off multiple GAS for me...
TV Jones pups, Tele Thinline and Pelham blue.

The way I see it, this guitar will _save_ me a bundle. 8P

Sorry Guitar101, I kind of made my mind up on the PB. Thanks for the input though, it's apprecitated.
It'll actually be TV Pelham, like the new Epiphones that came out recently.
Hopefully, I live long enough that it gets to that weird greenish tint that you see on older PB guitars. 8)


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I hope he's workin at a body too


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

That should look sweet with the Pelham Blue. Can't wait to see pictures once you get it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Bill's pretty good with the updates.

If he doesn't fill you guys in, I'll update the thread as I get them.

I'm excited for this guitar!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

God I love Pelham! Really looking forward to following this and picking the guitar up from you in the future. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've got wood! Fujian mahogany...


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

So now I need to decide on top or bottom cap. Then I can cut her up. Ill have some left over for maybe two more builds depending on what they are. The thickness is 3-1/4"x14-1/4" lotsa wood there.

Bill


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

I did a real quick tone taptest just to see how she sounds.

[video=youtube;B-1z51VIbnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-1z51VIbnA[/video]


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Jesus! It's perfect as is - leave it like that and do a jumbo Bo Didley thing;-)


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I have to tell you that this T-class is going to look wickedly fantastic in Pelham Blue. This sounds like such a great build. I am envious. Looking forward to more pics. By the way, I'm not "feeling" the tap tone test but on the other hand I'm definitely not a luthier. From the looks of Bill's previous builds, he really knows what he is doing so you're in for a treat.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the positives words man. Just so you all know I have the core and rear cap cut out. Ill be machining finsl shape then onto chambering. And cutting fhole then glue on the back.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Hey,

Not too much to show but I did get the body ready for chambering and the back cap is ready too. As you can see were working from the back of the body.
And as a side note, that tone tap test didn't capture the fullness of the tone, its really quite sweet.

View attachment 1076


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

So Jock wanted a cats eye instead of the traditional f-hole but I found this and he likes it. I slightly modified it so it wasn't a direct copy. I need to slim it down some its still a bit bulky looking.
View attachment 1077

View attachment 1078


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh, my gosh, that is so beautiful!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here is Jocks approved F-Hole without and with pg cutout to confirm location. I just need to thin out the top a bit more,its still too heavy.

View attachment 1080

View attachment 1081


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Love it Bill!

Dragons Eye "F" hole!

Patent pending...


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Jock,

Oh yeah it fits,very nice. Your on to something there.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Progress...


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here is an update on that body. She's ready for final thickness sanding, then onto routing and binding channel.

Bill

View attachment 1150
View attachment 1151


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here is some work I was able to do today. Pelham Blue with black thinline pg sweet, plus dbl black binding.
View attachment 1174
View attachment 1175


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm drooling in anticipation!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

OK the binding channel is done. Hmm what next.... That cat scares me Jock...
View attachment 1177


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*update*

Here is a short smartphone video of Jocks mahogany body with one wet coat of shellac.
Chambered Mahogany shellac coat | Facebook



And a start to his pg template.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here is a start to the binding process. Fronts all done now.
View attachment 1192
View attachment 1193


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Well the binding work is basically done, just do small filler on the dragons eye nothing major.
View attachment 1217
View attachment 1218
View attachment 1219


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Heres a shot of Jocks neck with inlays loosely placed. 3 & 5 need to be reversed.
View attachment 1226


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looking good Bill


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Thank you, this build is going so well, should be starting finish on the body toot sweet.

Bill


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

cool.

blocks on a tele neck. looks great!


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, looks like my T-Style build is coming along... This is actually the second body that Bill's roughed out for me on this build. The first was a two piece that looked okay, but when I told him I'd prefer a one piece he went out of his way to source a great cut of pine with some really nice grain. I think it's going to make for a really terrific looking T-style body when finished: 










This is a pretty incredible experience, to tell the truth; being able to call yes or no on the very wood that my body and neck and fretboard is cut from is really exciting! This is a whole other level from buying an off-the-rack or a partscaster build...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I love where the grains fall on the body relative to where the components will be installed. That is going to look fabulous.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That'll be a cool Tele Jimi! Going old school with the pine!
What's the specs on your build? From colour to hardware?

Here's my build with the initial undercoat of white...




























Getting closer...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The latest update...let there be colour!
About 60% there, a few more coats...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a few more pics of the progress...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Usually when I pick up a guitar, I look at the finished product and rarely think much about how it came to be. It's fascinating to see the level of work, time and craftsmanship that actually goes into a fine instrument. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I wasn't aware myself of the work that goes into a build either, especially when a lot of it's done by hand.

I wanted to challenge Bill on this build, though, I think that he may be cursing my name by now!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

are you still going with a pehlem blue finish?


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Jock,

I'm not mad. The challenges were such that they were good learning but were attainable. Yes blam Pelham blue. Check back one page and see what you think.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*neck update for Jock*

Hers is the neck all fretted up. She turned out amazing actually, nice and flat won't need much dressing at all.
View attachment 1352

View attachment 1353

View attachment 1354

View attachment 1355


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

that's a great looking fret board. I really like the grain on it.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Yes its a nice chunk of rosewood. It will look amazing against the pelham blue and black pg.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

A few more pics of the progress, getting closer...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The triple threat...










Mine is a couple of weeks from completion.
The one on the left is going to Oz (I think), on the right is Jamies.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^ the one on the left is mine, I think, waiting for the colour coats...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry about that Jimi.

Is it getting a mini humbucker in the neck?


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Sorry about that Jimi.
> 
> Is it getting a mini humbucker in the neck?


Yep, mini-hum in the neck, low output custom wind... I never had much use for the Tele neck pickup on its own, and I was looking to change that with Bill's help...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Truss rod is complete!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I see that Bill beat me to the punch on the pics. 8)

For continuity sake, I'll post mine in here...

Nut slot (there's still some finishing to do on the headstock)










The cutting of the pickguard...










Shots of the body...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Will he use stainless steel frets if you want them?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Jesus H, this is really starting to look fantastic. I'm running for an antacid.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Lookin sharp, Sulpher;-)


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That is one bad ass looking guitar!!! I'm getting a bit envious.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Have not commented yet. I think WOW covers it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

butterknucket said:


> Will he use stainless steel frets if you want them?


Hey butterknucket, I had talked to Bill about SS frets.
He hasn't as of yet installed any, but he certainly could if that's what you required.

Apparently, they are quite a bit harder, literally, to work on, but surely doable.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

*In the final stages...*

Woohoo! It's coming to a close.

Bill's just doing the final details.
Last payment is due, with the shipping estimates, yay!

Here's some pics in the buff...



















Neck joint...










Tuners...










Headstock...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

pehlem blue is looking great there. stunner of a guitar.

love the black headstock.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, it must have just been different lighting before.

These pics it looks bang on, with a bit of grain poking through. 

It's slated to ship Monday.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

very nice.

didn't notice the grain poking through actually.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I think that Bill has a bit of finishing on the frets, cut and place the nut,
then string it up and take it for a test ride.

Here it is in the cozy case...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That is really stunning!!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

agreed with davetcan!! stunning.

i want one....


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I get first dibs when he sells it :banana:



blam said:


> agreed with davetcan!! stunning.
> 
> i want one....


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

lol

I'm anxious to see Bill's les paul jr. builds when he gets those going.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Final build pics...


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That T is just plain sick. One of the nicest Tele Style guitars I've ever seen. Congratulations.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Absolutely stunning

Great work bill


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Bills test run...

[video=youtube;EXGh5UVHWBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXGh5UVHWBw[/video]


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> That T is just plain sick. One of the nicest Tele Style guitars I've ever seen. Congratulations.


that is exactly what I was going to say,... wow. and those pups, cool idea.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

TV-pehlem blue

that explains the color being a little light/non metallic and transparent.

that is a great sounding guitar.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Epiphone came out last year, I think, with that rendition of PB.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

ah, never knew that.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

woah!

sulphur, that guitar looks and sounds sooooooo good... Congrats!


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Dammit that is gorgeous. I'm digging the blue...the black headstock and pickguard...the double binding..the TV Jones....the "dragon's eye" F-hole... there is so much to love on that guitar


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

I just got a couple pics from Bill this morning; he's working on my neck for my build...



















I asked for a "smeary, flowing, light rosewood" board, and I'm going to get that! I'm lovin' the process...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That RW looks great! Yes, it is a fun process to go through.

Thanks for the kind words guys, I'm loving the final product in the vid.

Well, Bill had a technical difficulty with his wheels, 
besides that, he wanted to wait a bit to make sure the neck settled in.
I had no problem with that.

The only issue now, is that the "Priority" shipping that I paid a premium for,
which is "guaranteed" one day delivery, will take two days from where Bill is.
This will be something that I'll be looking into with CP. It's a farce.
Don't "guarantee" something, that you can't possibly deliver on, and charge extra for it.
They'll be in deep doodoo if they bungle this and it gets delayed over the weekend.
Khaaaaaaaaaaaaanada Post!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Sulpher, either you or Bill can get your money back from CP after it is delivered "past" it's guranteed date. It depends on who actually contracted with CP. I had the same thing happen when I purchased an R9 and paid for one day delivery. It arrived in 3 days. I complained to the delivery person who advised me of the number I could call at Canada Post. I made the cal and they guranteed a refund. I got a cheques in the mail about 2 weeks later for the full amount.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the input Intrepid.

I've been reimbursed myself after sending a parcel Xpress post and it wasn't delivered on time.

I checked on the CP site about "Priority" post.
It's one day between "most" major urban areas.
First off, it wasn't delivered from a major urban area.
Secondly, it appears that "all" major urban areas aren't covered anyway.
So, in this case, the only recourse Bill or I would have, is if it doesn't show Friday.

I've shipped and recieved packages to/from Ottawa Xpress post and got them the next day.
As long as they're in the PO before the shipping goes out.
If I went Xpress post in this case, I wouldn't see it until Monday, "guaranteed".

Oh well, as long as it makes it here safe and in the time frame they've specified, I'll live with it.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know why but I'm quite excited for you on this Canadian Breed T-Style. It looks like an absolute winner and has the tone to match after watching the video. I'm debating about getting rid of my Teles that I seldom play and maybe go for a custom CB. The quality (from the many photos I've seen of various CB T-Styles) rivals that of the Suhr and Kirn Customs. CB may just be the bargain of 2012 of Custom built guitars.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That could be a wise move Intrepid. 8)
Just from I've seen that Bill had shown, I'm stoked to get this guitar into my hands.
I get the impression that Bill is a perfectionist, and what more could you ask for in a builder.
As far as value for a custom guitar, yes, these are a bargain.
The example guitar that's shown from Fender Japan, works out to around a grand MORE than Bill built mine for.
Never mind if you had to ship it over here, if you even could.
If I were to get the same guitar built at Fender CS, it's probably be between double, or triple the price.
That increased price, without the intimate contact with the builder, it's a no brainer for me.

A little update, it turns out that CP is on the ball. They got it here today and I missed the delivery.
Looks like my little rant was for naught. Kudos to CP.
I worked last night and didn't even check the tracking this morning and crashed fairly soon after getting home.
It was only after checking the message on FB from Bill that I noticed the missed delivery, dang it!
I'll have to wait until tomorrow afternoon to pick it up, but at least it made it here!

I'll give a full review after I get some time with it.
Going to work tomorrow night will be a tough one, maybe a split-special holiday is in order. 8)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The eagle has landed! I picked it up a few hours ago.

Total honeymooner here, so excuse the school girl gushing. 8)

Holy smokes this is a light guitar!
When I to went pick it up, I wondered if I should have pulled the truck up closer to the depot.
Not necessary, under one arm, off to the truck at the far end of the parking lot.

Bill packed this like it was going to Afganistan.
A nice SKB case, wrapped in bubble wrap, again wrapped in a black fabric sheathing, nice touch.

The reveal...WOW!
I love the colour. Bill nailed the subtle trans finish, just a bit of grain showing through.
Fit and finish is wonderful. The body is flawless and a nice snug neck pocket.
The neck is spectacular. Especially how I kind of left the details up to Bill.
I just told him what I liked in a neck and what I didn't want. He took it from there.
It's a chunky "C" shape, not a baseball bat, and far from anything slim. The "Goldilocks" neck, I like to call it.
The frets are dressed to perfection and no sharp edges.
Even the nut is shaped so that there's nothing uncomfortable against your hand. Really comfy neck!
The headstock looks so badassed in black and the CB logo looks great against that background.
Bill had to specially source that logo, as the previous builds were on a natural headstock,
with some of the lettering in black that wouldn't show up on this guitar.

The tones...WOW again!
I can now hear what the Gretsch guys have a love on for in the TV Jones.
Nice, clear articulate tones, free of mud, even in the neck position.
This is always something that draws me to a guitar.
The way I see it, is if the guitar is bright, you can always adjust your tone knob.
If the guitar is too dark, well, you're changing out parts to remedy.
This guitar sounds so good clean, just sparkles.
It actually has a useful tone knob, not the case on a lot of guitars.
Most that I've played, once you roll the tone right off, it's like a blanket was thrown over the amp.
Not so with this guitar. You get around two thirds in and it just starts to warm the tone, not bury it.

All in all, this experience was phenominal, from start to finish.
Bill is so easy to deal with. We had a chat on the phone at the initial stages of this build.
You can tell that Bill is just a good guy and he loves what he does.
I'd highly recommend this route if you're contemplating a something new.
Reasonable rates, for what you get. The price of mine compares to a Fender American Deluxe.
The biggest difference, I chose every spec, piece of hardware, colour, etc.
Not to mention constant updates of the progress and Bills availability, 
you can contact him anytime and you get a prompt response. 

The only problem that I've found, is that I want Bill to build me another one!


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

Congrats on your guitar. Mine is finished as well, and after going for a professional photo shoot this coming Monday it will be shipped! Here is a link to a video demo of the guitar!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=276684212448416

J5


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

Intrepid said:


> I don't know why but I'm quite excited for you on this Canadian Breed T-Style. It looks like an absolute winner and has the tone to match after watching the video. I'm debating about getting rid of my Teles that I seldom play and maybe go for a custom CB. The quality (from the many photos I've seen of various CB T-Styles) rivals that of the Suhr and Kirn Customs. CB may just be the bargain of 2012 of Custom built guitars.


I agree 100%! Check out the guitar he built for me! 










J5


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a really nice one you had built there Jamie, love it!

It sounds great in the demo with Fred.
Loads of twang, but warms up really well with the mini-humbucker.
GAS...

Congrats on your new build Jamie.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

That's a beauty, Sulphur - I'm glad you enjoy it so much.

Jamie - likewise...that orange is sweet!


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

My neck...










Love the wave! evilGuitar:


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's some beautiful rosewood!


----------

